# Rod holder extenders for Stealths?



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

Discovered the other day that a couple of my thicker rod butts won't fit into Stealth's relatively narrow rod holders. Option is to either remove the rounded rubber butt caps off the rods (not preferred) or was thinking of installing some rod holder extenders which would have the added benefit of raising the reels away from the water line. With regard to the butt caps I'm not talking about the removable ones but the glued on ones like on my Nitro Godzilla.

I don't do any surf launches (at the moment) so other than adding to the set up time by a couple of minutes I don't see too many negatives with setting them up. Anyone else use them?

Both Scotty and RAM make them.

http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/gimbal-mount.htm










http://www.rammount.com/NewProducts/RAMPressNLocktrade/tabid/4716/Default.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

The scotty one looks the goods


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can get 2 Scotty sets (the insert plus rocket launcher) for under $100 delivered from the states via eBay, not sure about the RAM mounts.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I have the Scotty gimbal adapter. I used it until I got my current yak (not needed on the main boat). I'd recommend it over the Ram only because I've never had a ram tube stay in place no matter how hard I tighten it. When lifting rods out of a baitcaster holder I'd often lift the gimbal adapter loose in the flush holder; there's no friction holding it in so I'd recommend bungee-ing it down in some way. Since you're using tubes though, your rods would be lifted out easier than from the snaggier "baitcaster" holder. If you have one of those huge stealth hatches you could probably stow it all easily if you wanted to go through surf. Hook1 sell the gimbal adapter.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

^^I would agree the scotty would be better option,
but can you not retro fit a slimmer butt cap/chair cap to the nitro ?...cheaper...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Another option is to get the scotty rocket launcher from your local hobie dealer - around $28 each with flush mount base - and install that rather than use the gimbal mount extension.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

solatree said:


> Another option is to get the scotty rocket launcher from your local hobie dealer - around $28 each with flush mount base - and install that rather than use the gimbal mount extension.


That's what I did Marty, works great. You can buy round flush mounts as well. I used the rectangular flush mounts which just cover the original rod holder screw holes. I replaced the original holders and added another two for extra rods/net etc.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Gary,

Would you happen to have any close up pics of your flush mounts? At this stage I'm hesitant to drill new holes into the Stealth but am sure this will change in time :twisted:

Thanks

Marty


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great mod Alex! How snug do the Stealth holders grip the 25mm tubing?

Just out of curiosity, if I wanted to remove the existing glued-on butt caps off a couple of my rods and try and find some slimmer ones, what's the cleanest way to remove them, and also what kind of adhesive to use for the new ones?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Brad, I'll see how I go and if the Nitro blank will accept a slimmer cap.

The idea of the tubes to raise the reels away from the water is also something I might try in the meantime.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Lapse said:


> Marty75 said:
> 
> 
> > Great mod Alex! How snug do the Stealth holders grip the 25mm tubing?
> ...


Drill two holes next to each other 30mm up from the base of the pvc. From the inside of the pipe thread a cable tie out the one hole around the pipe and back in the other hole. Finish threading the cable tie through itself and tighten. The head of the cable tie is inside the pipe. The pipe should wedge in the hole gripping on the cable tie. Worked well on plastic yaks. It should grip on the glass as well. Bicycle inner tube and tied off inside the pipe would grip but likely not be as durable as the cable tie.

Does having the rod base further away from the centreline of the yak increase your chance of tipping on a strike?


----------

